# Another teaser for The Grand Tour - Looks like it's going to be good!



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Watch the trailer from new Amazon Original show, The Grand Tour, featuring Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May. The Grand Tour streams weekly on Amazon Prime Video beginning 18th of November.

https://youtu.be/kLtpcxtk4HI


----------



## rob2010svk (Oct 8, 2016)

Bring it on ! Best car show everrrrr...


----------

